# Port St. Joe, Scallop Reports?



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone been recently care to give a report, were headed down the end of August staying in the state park.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I talked to a friend last week that had just gotten back and they did not find a single scallop. I think all the rain has moved them to deep water.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Went yesterday, got 3-4 gallons in 2.5 hrs. Got pushed off the water by storms. We stayed between presnels' and blacks island in 3' or so, mixed sand and grass. They are scattered, but there. I wouldn't look too hard, just cover lots of water, if they're there you'll see em.


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

We just put a post on w/ pics.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice report steel and blue thanks


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Blue is spot on about the area. We went last Thursday Aug. 2nd. We got a late start & then had to wait out a storm but we got them. We found alot of ours in about 2-3 ft of water. They are scattered but there were some pockets of them. The muscle on this years batch is the largest I have ever seen. Not sure who had a better time....the kids or the parents! We ended up with about 4 gallons between 4 of us in about 2.5 hrs. We could have had our limit with more time. btw between boat issues & people canceling on us. We ended up wading out to get them. I would say about a 1.5 mile walk each way. The benefit was our best areas were to shallow for most boats.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

We went last weekend. All tolled, we were in the water for over 3 hours. I was the "king" with 27 scallops. My lovely 16 year old daughter found 4. That was 4 more than her mom found. My buddy, who put me to shame last year got 9. Yes... it sucked, but we still had a good time. They were still selling those wonderful Apalachicola oysters at "Boss" seafood in Apalach. My buddy's wife got to swim/snorkle over some of the grassbeds in gin clear water. My youngest daughter found a snorkle and mask combo. We hated leaving Sunday AM, but we did have a great time.


----------

